# Motorola U6 Sin funcionar pantalla



## cvina2006 (Mar 1, 2007)

Buenas, he desbloqueado con el p2k easy mediante test point, y funcionaba todo ok hasta que hice el desbloqueo.... cuando me da el desbloqueo ok, paso a armar el equipo y no tengo imagen. lo pongo en modo flash y solo se pone la pantalla en blanco pero no muestra nada.... arranca, se siente sonido, conecto a la Pc y prende la luz verde normalmente, intercambio archivos, hablo, llamo, recibo pero no veo nada en la pantalla, salvo que la ponga en modo flash donde la pantalla es Blanca.

Que hacer?? ya hice un flasheo pero no se que me falta, no se arregla.

HELP!!!


----------



## DARFER (Mar 20, 2007)

fijate en el flex del celular si esta partido o lo jodites si no es asi y ojala lo sea  flashealo. en esta web podras encontrar una moster pack lo puedes hacer con rsd litle 3.2
la monster esta unlock


http://www.motox.información/showthread.php?p=86954#post86954


----------



## microloquillo (Mar 27, 2007)

hola 
bueno puede ser que hayas roto el sof 
le pusiste eun sof que no concuerda con ese equipo 
el flex 
el displey 
fijate cada una de estas posibilidades


----------

